# Safety issues with Chinese SUV landwind



## Will_325i (Jan 27, 2004)

:thumbdwn:

That really is amazing video.

Why is it that I can't see myself trusting Chinese products in general? I think only under very tight supervision can they _maybe_ be trusted.

Also, doing some quick math, if the test was done at 64kph, that translates into 40 mph.

I can't recall with certainty but I think in the US crash tests are done at 30mph, meaning the video here is of a test 33% FASTER than what we're used to observing. Are there any other videos of other cars at the same 40mph speeed? Just to see what it SHOULD look like?

I doubt the world's *real* automakers could make a car that unsafe if they actually TRIED!


----------



## hawk2100n (Sep 19, 2005)

Thats what China does, they copy everyone else's stuff. Thats all that they are capable of doing with their communist government. The only thing that they are good at is using old blueprints.


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

:wow:


----------



## hawk2100n (Sep 19, 2005)

The IIHS does 40 mph offset frontal crash tests.


----------

